# baby sparrow



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

i have a little sparrow here that someone brought by. not sure how old it is. he has feathers and fuzz and is standing right now and chirping. i tried to feed the little guy some exact (no luck) i'm hoping he can eat seed. i don't know what to do. 
i tried to post a picture but my file is too big. i haven't posted a picture in awhile and can't remember how i did the last ones.

Help!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this...........maybe it will help?? I don't have a clue about sparrows..............

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3933


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you, he looks to be about 12 days old. He is still not co-operating on the food but I will keep trying.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy, if you can, do try the Starling Talk diet shown in the link Renee posted. 
They have a lot of good advice on that forum.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Kippy,
Do you have any idea what type of sparrow this is??
Some sparrows need protien and some don't. I used the formula on S-T, it's hard to get it right, but it works for protien eating birds. If it's not-a protien bird- use it for now but try and find the apropate diet for it.
I've only delt with Robins so I can't say much.
Good luck!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

i signed up but i can't get into the forum yet. it will take a few hours to activate. 

i'm thinking this guy is a starling from the pictures, his beak is long. he is still not gaping for food and he doesn't seem to want to eat and his droppings look good. I put a very small bowl of water in with him (just in case he is a fast learner) and he likes to stand in it. I'm soaking some puppy chow right now so i will wait another hour and see if he is hungary.

I give you guys alot of credit for helping out baby birds, because this is driving me nuts. he's looking good right now but i just don't want to see him going down hill.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kippy,

Baby sparrows don't have any fuzz on them, so you might have a house finch, perhaps a starling, maybe a mockingbird ??? if you can post a picture, that would help. 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

did you get my PM. You can send me the pic and I'll resize and post it.

[email protected]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get to this sooner Kim. I just got home & found your email.

Here's a picture of the little one that Kim sent to see if I could get it posted.
Hope this helps.


Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Cindy. She e-mailed me pics also, but I couldn't get them uploaded. anyway you got so that's good. Sorry Kippy.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely not a sparrow or a finch .. don't think it's a starling either .. I'm guessing Mockingbird in which case it needs to get to a permitted wildlife rehab facility like East Valley or one of the other Phoenix area centers. Sooo .. whatever it is .. it needs to be on an insectivore type diet and not a granivore type diet.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this pic of a baby mockingbird......

http://www.nbbd.com/photos/JarvisPhotos/pages/MockingbirdBaby2.htm


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks you guys for posting the picture.
He is still not gaping for food but I've been putting a little bit of exact in his mouth every hour. he is still standing and chirping and he is always looking up at an angle.
still really not sure what he is but if he is a live bug eater i have soy. i read a little bit about feeding live bugs on that starling site and i just can't do it.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Terry,

I'm pretty much out of touch with the rehabbers we have here anymore and last time I tried to call and email I got no response. That was awhile ago. You can ask Cindy. I know of this one lady that lives in ahwatukee not sure if she is still rehabbing, i have to find her number.


Kim


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

It does look like that mocking bird chick but the Beak isn't the same to my.
HD


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kim,

Hard boil an egg or scramble an egg in the microwave and give bits of that (the yolk of the hard boiled .. or pieces of the scrambled) .. also soak some dry dog or cat kibble in water until soft and feed pieces of that .. there are already dead mealworms at the pet store .. think the brand is Flukers and it's called Can O Worms .. they are gross, but they are already dead .. personally, I'd buy a 50 count of live medium mealworms, drown them, and use those .. but I understand where you're coming from. If all you can do is the egg and the soaked kibble, that will suffice until you can find someone. Does not East Valley Wildlife return calls? I can try to reach Nancy there if you like .. post back and let me know.

East Valley Wildlife: http://www.eastvalleywildlife.org/

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kim .. it could be a starling also .. just can't tell from the picture. In any event .. starling or mockingbird .. it needs on a high animal protein based diet.
Check http://www.starlingtalk.com for a good diet.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank You,

i am on the phone with Gloria right now and i am taking the little guy to her.
i usually have no luck but maybe it's pigeon issues i don't have luck with. Thank you for the suggestion Terry i did not even think about them.

Gotta go! get this bird fed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Terry,
> 
> I'm pretty much out of touch with the rehabbers we have here anymore and last time I tried to call and email I got no response. That was awhile ago. You can ask Cindy. *I know of this one lady that lives in ahwatukee not sure if she is still rehabbing*, i have to find her number.
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim,
I just missed your call. I left a phone message.

Anyway, if you are referring to Gloria, that's who I would recommend. I guess she's still rehabbing. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. let us know what has happened!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kippy,



Some kinda 'Jay' maybe...

Arizona-wise, I would conjecture Carnivore/Insectivore...


You can try various sharp kinds of 'chirps' and and similar sounds to see if you can hit on something which gets him to gape...if he chirps, imitate him...

Sometimes this is what I have to do, just try different sounds, but first also, get him comfortable being next to you...keep him next to you if you can, on a little perch or something...if he gets it that you are 'there', he might decide to ask you to feed him.


Canned Water-Pack ( two layer is best ) sardines are a good one...little small bites of them, but also, get some powdered 'Super Greens' at a Health Food store, and roll the little bits of fish and or soaked Kibble in the Super Greens power before feeding...same if you use Meal Worms, cut them in smallish bits and roll in the Green powder to feed...

Make sure nothing is so wet that it drips...do not allow any liquid Water to go into his mouth...

He should get his hydration from the food only...

Leave the Porch Light on, and see if you can catch some flying Night Bugs, small Moths ( pull the Wings off), May Flies or others...if he gapes, feed these head-first...


If he gapes and gets rewarded in ways he understands, it will go a long way to encourage him to gape again...

Otherwise, they can clam-up tight as a proverbial Drum...

Various ones I have had seem to like the food-bit to be put WAY back into their throat, for it to feel right for them...small bites...


Crops are small, and the food will be seen to slide down their right side of their neck usually...and when a bite stops at their shoulder/neck, one may pronounce them "full-for-now!"...no matter what they think about it...Lol...


Good luck!


He sure is a cutie!


Too...he m-i-g-h-t JUST be of that age, where for his species, it is normal for him to be out-of-the-nest, and on the ground or in low bushes, for mom and dad to feed him by day...

Mockers are like this for sure...other similar kinds also I imagine...so...

Bear that in mind...

If where-ever he was found is safe for him to be...consider to put him back there...his being there just might be the Natural phase of things for him, for his Species...and for his parents to find him...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

the little guy is with a rehabber now. he chirped on they way up there and still alert. I'm sure he's had his bugs by now and i can sleep tonight and not have to worry about him. they said something about the bird being a hooked bill thrasher.
Thank you all for the help,
Kim


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Sparrows are one of the easiest birds to feed keep trying the exact baby bird food with a syring and once he figures out you are his food source he will gladly eat with no problems. Try putting it toward his right side and he will open.


----------

